# Luigi photo dump and good news at the vet (pic heavy)



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

So, i had posted that luigi has gotten rather... full figured since switching to raw. kady05 and a few other people suggested that maybe a thyroid check might be in order since he seemed to have gained weight rather quickly. i susspected overenthusiasm on my part (feeding raw is so much fun) but figured a check was worth it. So, all of his blood work was perfect! Unfortunately our regular vet was out of town, so I still haven't had the raw food conversation with her, I've heard some vets can be pretty discouraging, but her coworker thought it was fine, as long as I work on cutting his portions a bit. He also loved my big goofy dog, which was nice, though the tech wouldn't go near him and asked me to put him on the table. He play bowed at her and barked once, she flattened against the wall asd asked me what he wanted, have you ever met a young friendly dog before?


I went to my mom's for my birthday with a few close friends and my husband. my mom's husband got great ribeye steaks from a cow butchered that morning, they are just out of frame in a big juicy pile which is why he looks extra nuts, he's sitting with my best friend since I was six:































I saved him a whole ribeye (uh, yeah, it's my fault he's chunky, sorry buddy) and he hade a little ice cream and some spilled vodka and cranberry juice, he felt like we all did the next day...






























It's a good thing this dog is so unconditionally tolerant, my husband smooshes and tortures him, some times I hear a pathetic little noise and have to yell at Flav to stop biting the sissy dog so hard


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my goofy marshmallow will take any attention he can get though,



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome news about the bloodwork!!! Luigi is such a handsome boy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

ooooh he is a little chunky :lol: what a handsome guy though!!! Love the pics


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

He is already down a few pounds since these pictures, fortunately! his waist is getting smaller, but I'm also realizing that he's still maturing and seems to be a thicker dog than I expected. i got used to his lanky teenager look and lately his chest is getting wider and his leg muscles look... bulkier, I guess. He is solid everywhere but his smooshy belly, which is starting to shrink. I'd like to get him to about 72 lbs, he's at 76 lbs now, and was 81 lbs in those pictures.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

What a sweetheart!! He is very handsome. 

But...don't you find it odd that the tech at the clinic is scared of dogs?? :suspicious:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Good News! He's such a handsome, smooshable boy! I love the pic of your husband biting his face! 

I find it so strange that the tech is scared of Luigi, I mean, I work at a clinic and we all love the pit bulls that come in because they're usually so easy to handle, and happy. How can someone work at a clinic and believe all the stereotypes about these dogs? Plus, part of her job is hold the dogs, so how can you be scared of an entire group of them- I don't get it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ivy said:


> What a sweetheart!! He is very handsome.
> 
> But...don't you find it odd that the tech at the clinic is scared of dogs?? :suspicious:


Maybe it's the owner's daughter 

My guess is she's not going to go far in her vet career. I would guess that that there are more of the difficult dogs than the easy ones, and they should be able to tell the difference.

I took Rebel in to get his toenails cut last week and they had a new tech. I usually get him to lay down and he doesn't move but he makes all these loud growly-talky noises during the whole procedure. He's just a very vocal dog. 

The poor tech was pretty much freaking out. Apparently she couldn't tell the difference between a growl and a discussion. You have to wonder how much real experience they get in school, because the other techs and the vet are always telling me how Rebel is their most perfect patient.

She did much better with little Snorkels, who poor baby stuck her nose in my neck and didn't move through the whole thing. She hates the vet with a passion.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I love that your husband snugglefests/bites with him - toooo cute!

Funny - they usually lose weight on raw! Sound like it's TOO much fun for your household! :becky:

But...... you will laugh at me trying to figure out what kind of special raw oysters or whatever unique cut of 'dog meat' was in that glass container.......... LOL LOL :wacko: I think I have raw on the brain!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

This girl simply amazes me. She was present and terrified on his first visit too. TERRIFIED of THIS:



















She is young, and clearly new to the job, so maybe she hasn't met a ton of pit bulls in person, or maybe she met the wrong one that some how reinforced the stereotype for her, but really I am baffled. Luigi is SUPER friendly, but boisterous and really really wants to make out with everyone so we are still working on some happy jumping. i could imagine it could be slightly intimidating for someone who was scared of big dogs in general, but I would imagine that would hopefully not be the case for a vet tech. I was playfully slapping/drumming on his belly, which he loves, because he was so happy to be examined that he collapsed and rolled on his back on the table, and she asked me if i was worried that hitting him would encourage "the" aggression.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful pics


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks, it's only because he's handsome!


----------

